# L’app Workflow pour travailler



## iMike (10 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous !

Pour le travail ici à la rédac’ de MacG, je me suis finalement décidé à travailler plus sérieusement sur iPad. Parce que d’une, l’iPad c’est cool, mais de deux c’est encore mieux quand on s’en sert pour autre chose que jouer ou regarder le SNL sur YouTube. 







L’iPad pour travailler, c’est épatant… mais il faut se donner du mal pour obtenir la même flexibilité ou presque que sur Mac. iOS est encore à quelques années lumière de macOS dans plein de domaines, mais grâce à Workflow j’ai pu sérieusement gagner en temps et en souplesse.

- Sur l’App Store
- Site web
- Des tas d’exemples sur Reddit

Je prépare un article sur cette palpitante expérience, mais je voulais d’abord partager avec vous quelques impressions sur cette application. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, Workflow est une app permettant d’automatiser des tâches. Cela va du plus basique (jouer telle liste de lecture) au très complexe.

L’application coûte 2 €, elle fonctionne sur iPhone et iPad (et Apple Watch pour lancer des actions). Vous aurez une petite idée de ce qu’il est possible d’accomplir en filant sur le site web de Workflow. L’app propose aussi une galerie qui contient des tonnes d’exemples que l’on peut télécharger gratuitement pour utiliser les workflows, mais surtout pour étudier afin de les adapter à ses besoins.

Pour donner une idée d’un script très spécifique, voici le workflow que j’ai modestement bricolé. Il remplit plusieurs objectifs, mais le but final est de m’éviter les allés et venues entre iA Writer et notre système de gestion de publication (les copier/coller à répétition, c’est pénible sur iOS).

Le script :
- convertit au besoin les éléments d’un article iA Writer du Markdown en HTML ;
- stocke dans le presse-papier chacun de ces éléments (chaque presse-papier est conservé dans l’app Copied) ;

Je n’ai plus ensuite qu’à récupérer chaque élément converti selon mes besoins dans l’admin de MacG. Une vidéo vaut mieux que mille discours, donc voici à quoi ça ressemble.

La première ligne de l’article est le titre ; la seconde ligne ce sont les tags ; la troisième ligne c’est le lien source (optionnel) ; la quatrième ligne c’est un lien interne vers MacG (optionnel). À partir de la cinquième ligne, c’est le corps de l’article.

Le script est certainement bordélique et mal optimisé, mais cela montre que même une expérience aussi limitée que Basic de mon CPC464 d’il y a 25 ans, on peut s’en sortir avec Workflow !

La version 1.7 de Workflow vient de sortir avec pas mal de nouveautés, je vais essayer de trouver cinq minutes pour y jeter un œil plus en profondeur. N’hésitez pas à partager vos expériences et scripts Workflow, je pense que ça peut être intéressant pour tout le monde !


----------



## mihaiv (10 Février 2017)

Je sais même pas si j'ai payé pour cette appli ou si je l'ai eu gratuite mais c'est sûr qu'elle est interessante et utile.
Je me suis même amusé à créer quelques scripts dont un pour enregistrer les photos et videos depuis Instagram
>> Le Script (pas parfait surtout qu'il faut recharger la page avant de lancer le script depuis Safari, je sais pas pourquoi)


----------



## lineakd (10 Février 2017)

@iMike, hâte de lire ton article sur l'app workflow.
Il m'arrive de l'utiliser pour répondre à quelques messages sur le forum.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (12 Février 2017)

Cette application est dans mon iPad Pro mais je n'ai jamais pris le temps de l'étudier plus avant. Une excellente occasion de le faire maintenant.


----------



## LasCasas (15 Février 2017)

Je me suis inscrit (même si je vous lis depuis 2004 ou 2005) sur le forum rien que pour avoir le plaisir de parler de Workflow.

Je l'ai d'abord utilisé timidement puis beaucoup ces derniers temps. Ça a changé mon utilisation de l'iPad, y compris pour publier sur le web. Je prépare d'ailleurs un tutoriel sur ce point. J'en ai fait deux autres essentiellement destinés aux enseignants, mais ça vous intéressera peut-être.

Le 1er s'appelle Workflow, un premier exemple d'utilisation très simple
Le 2nd, c'est Workflow, comprendre ce qu'est une variable
MacStories m'a permis de mettre le pied à l'étrier. J'ai compilé ici les différents sites qui m'ont permis d'un peu mieux comprendre Workflow, même si j'achoppe sur encore pas mal de choses. Quoiq qu'il en soit, j'arrive un peu mieux à me passer du Mac avec cette app !


----------

